# New Beekeeper in New Hampshire



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats a pretty queen you have there. Welcome to the madness, you'll never regret taking the plunge.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Lisa in NH........

Welcome from about 20 mi. S. of you Athol,MA.


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Lisa!


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome...I can't believe the amount of beekeepers and hives that are close by and I never knew existed until I got bees! 

Lisa
Indian Brook Farm
Swanzey, NH


----------

